# Осложненный остеохондроз шейного отдела, менингиома С2



## Iolka (26 Апр 2015)

Здравствуйте уважаемый доктора
Очень прошу Вас о помощи. Три месяца лечения все бестолку. С шейный отделом позвоночника у меня проблемы уже очень давно.Бывали приступы когда не могла повернуть шею спасала зарядкой и таблетками.Но после нового года резко заболела шея у основания с правой стороны и плечо только в трапецевидной мышце, мышца сильно напряжена боль переходит в грудь справа верхние ребра.Но помимо этих болей появились боль в горле мигрирующие то в районе миндалины то ниже боли непонятного характера не так как болит слизистая горла а как бы боль внутри между кожей и слизистой .Также болит ухо отдает в глаз сам глаз не болит при вращении а какбы внутри гглазницы. Делая массаж массажист нашел болевую точку под челюстью в районе подъязыной кости.
Я прошла уже массу обследование первое что сделала это МРТ шейного отдела где кроме остеохондроз а нашли менингиому с2 маленькую которая ничего не компрессирует. Была со снимком у двух нейрохирург в Киева мнения их в вопросе боли однозначно сошлись боль давать не может.отличия только в том что один хирург рекомендует удалять сильно не затягивает второй советует понаблюдать.В общем стала дальше искать источник своей боли следующим этапом было мрт головного мозга там все более нормально небольшой единичный глиоз как предположил врач из за перенесено сотрясения.У лоров была три раза паталогия не найдена лор были разные один зав отделение профессор. Дальше сделала узи сосудов шеи немного прижать правая артерия сказал доктор не критично дальше узи мягких тканей и лимфоузлы в шеи без паталогия, дальше узи щитовидной  не изменена структура в норме дальше гастроскопию гастрит одна папула - лечу. Так же сделала кт органов грудной клетки  по описанию рентгенолога очаги пневмофиброза и грыжа под остальное без паталогий. Наблюдалась у трех неврапатологов диагноз осложненный остеохондроз и цервикокраниальная невралгия , по снимку доктор посмотрел и сказал что позвонки расшатаны нестабильный так же переднее разростания еще остеофитов.Было назначено лечение 1 раз в январе немисил утром и вечером никотина мильгамма внутри мышечно и мидокалм внутримышечно. Боль слегка снялась но не полностью. Следующий неврапатолог прописал сирдалуд  наклофен внутримышечно габантин и гидозепам габантин длительно в конце курса у меня случился медикаментозный афтозный стоматит надо сказать что боли связанные с шеей и горлом прошли.Но начались дикие боли во рту воспалился язык и сильно болел из за этого три недели провела практически лежа и боль в шее и трапеции стала возвращаться а с ней боль в гортани ухе глазу . Боль
 только днем ночью в основном сплю нормально так же днем боль усиливается в вертикальном положении . Стоит лечь боль или утихает или проходит вообще. Теперь я лечу ж кт и мне нельзя практически никаких лекарств неврапатолог назначил траумель в трапецию лимфомиазот и лирику., которую я боюсь пить.Все это тянется уже три месяца правда три недели была передышка без боли а сейчас уже две недели опять боль . Появились фобии депрессия пропал аппетит страх глотания.  Еще мне делают мягкий массаж. Пока ничего не помогло. Помогите посоветуйте что мне делать


----------



## La murr (26 Апр 2015)

*Iolka*, Елена, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями - 
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. Это ускорит ответ специалистов.
Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/XenStaff/


----------



## Iolka (26 Апр 2015)

Меня зовут Елена. Мне 45 лет замужем дочь 17 лет.
Образ жизни мало подвижный и много стрессов особенно последние два года. Живу в Киеве .
Больна 3 месяца и две недели
жалобы на данный момент боль в шее справа боль в верхней части трапеции., боль поверхностно в мышцах груди сверху боль в горле ухе  отдает в глаз иногда
Наблюдалась и наблюдаюсь у Невропатолога гастроэнтеролога офтальмолог лора эндокринолога.
сделано два мрт шеи с контактом и без . Мрт головного мозга . Кт грудной клетки. Фгдс.у
 Узи мягких тканей шеи . Узи сосудов шеи . Узи щитовидной.  Узи брюшной полости.
лечение 1 мидокалм нимесил мильгамма. 2 наклофен сирдалуд гидазепам габантин после второго лечения боль прошла бросила принимать таблетки боль вернулась.
сейчас назначены траумель в трапецию лимфомиазот и лирика

Со снимками пока разбираюсь как выложить


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (26 Апр 2015)

Вы можете обратиться к консультанту форума доктору Зинчуку, который находится в Киеве,с просьбой об очной консультации.


----------



## Iolka (26 Апр 2015)

Спасибо я обратилась


----------



## ОксаночкаБ. (28 Апр 2015)

Здравствуйте Елена!!!)))У меня похожая ситуация.Только боли так сильно не чувствую,но в остальном всё то же.Особенно по поводу глотания  и страха перед едой.Ужасно похудела за последние месяцы.Очень жочу кушать как раньше.Всё что хочется.А не только жидкие кашки.Вы обратились к доктору Зинчуку?И как он Вам помог?Расскажите пожалуйста.Как Ваше самочувствие?Установили причину,диагноз?

С нетерпением жду ответа.Заранее спасибо!)))


----------



## Iolka (28 Апр 2015)

Здравствуйте Оксана предположили дисфункцию верхнечелюстног о сустава записалась на прием к ортодонту пока все
а у вас какой характер боли где локализация какая интенсивность и самое главное какие диагнозы у вас уже есть


----------



## ОксаночкаБ. (4 Май 2015)

Здравствуйте, Елена. Как ваши дела? Сходили ли вы к ортодонту? Можете сейчас нормально глотать?


----------

